# Fluval 3.0 vs AI Prime HD freshwater



## shrimpaholich (Sep 1, 2015)

So I've been curious if anyone out there has compared these two lights yet. I've been wanting better lights for my 75 and I am getting mixed responses from many people. I don't want to spend $400 to get two Primes but my lfs doesn't carry anything Hagen made. Would a single 3.0 be enough for high light in a 75 anyway or would I need two? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi shrimpaholich,

Let's keep it simple:

Fluval 3.0 / aka Plant Spectrum - Bluetooth, 59W, IP67 waterproof rating - 3 year warranty by Fluval/Hagen
AI Prime HD - 55 watts, not sealed - 30 day warranty by C2 Development


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

You could go extreme.

https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-freshwater-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...fz11YZNHoxWrbUwW0D7hqWJBxY/edit#gid=622316285


----------



## Steemax (Oct 22, 2018)

varanidguy said:


> You could go extreme.
> 
> https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-freshwater-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...fz11YZNHoxWrbUwW0D7hqWJBxY/edit#gid=622316285


Do you use this light? Looks very appealing and strong, running it at partial power would probably be more than enough for most any plants eh?


----------



## shrimpaholich (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow! Thanks for the quick responses! It seems the AI Primes would be the wrong choice after 30 days. The SB lights look interesting and like they could be worth it. I haven't ever heard of them before though. The 3 year warranty is worth it alone for the fluvals. So I guess it's between the SB and fluval. I'll sleep on it and see what would work best for what I'm doing. Thanks again.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Steemax said:


> Do you use this light? Looks very appealing and strong, running it at partial power would probably be more than enough for most any plants eh?


Alas no, however I wouldn't hesitate to go with them for a 75 gallon. They are a bit too powerful for the tanks I currently have.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi shrimpaholich,
> 
> Let's keep it simple:
> 
> ...


The warranty for the AI Prime is 30 days unless you register it within 30 days, in which case it is a 1 year warranty. Some states do not allow the registration requirement so the warranty is 1 yr regardless.


----------

